# Wildcamping dilemmas



## rugbyken (Mar 9, 2018)

Left the coast this morning too hot yesterday moved inland and 1st stop a private aire was rammed moved on to a wilding spot no thank you next one no shade saw a municipal aire at Mula headed there up and over decided to stop for a picnic lunch staying the night , got to be the best definition of the perfect spot stop for an hour stay for 12 local car pulled up perfect Geordie I’m a W as well you’ll be all here t’night just spent an hour at the local bar beer and tapes locals sitting in shade us tourists in full sun 31deg lovely spot not a clue what it’s called though


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 9, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> Left the coast this morning too hot yesterday moved inland and 1st stop a private aire was rammed moved on to a wilding spot no thank you next one no shade saw a municipal aire at Mula headed there up and over decided to stop for a picnic lunch staying the night , got to be the best definition of the perfect spot stop for an hour stay for 12 local car pulled up perfect Geordie I’m a W as well you’ll be all here t’night just spent an hour at the local bar beer and tapes locals sitting in shade us tourists in full sun 31deg lovely spot not a clue what it’s called thoughView attachment 61760
> 
> View attachment 61761



Glad you're getting plenty of sunshine Ken, can you send a bit this way please? It's hardly let off since you left, have emptied the wheelbarrow 3 times now so must have had about 20 inches of rain!! Looks a nice spot you're at, is it the Aire next to the closed swimming pool?

Gary


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ken 

'That's the way to do it'

There is always another spot - and you found it.:cheers:

Geoff


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 9, 2018)

left Garrucha this morning the temp was at 10:30 we went for the aire at mula next to the swimming pool but we stopped off on the way at this little village , pulled in for picnic lunch met up with a local that was originally from geordie land said just stay no problems and it wasn’t she is also a W member, weather has been great since we left portugal said on news today that storm emma had gone storm felix on its way in and portugal taking the brunt,


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 9, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> left Garrucha this morning the temp was at 10:30 we went for the aire at mula next to the swimming pool but we stopped off on the way at this little village , pulled in for picnic lunch met up with a local that was originally from geordie land said just stay no problems and it wasn’t she is also a W member, weather has been great since we left portugal said on news today that storm emma had gone storm felix on its way in and portugal taking the brunt, View attachment 61762



Can I have some of what you're drinking?

Glad you are not allowing any hint of smugness to creep in.


----------

